# Homeowners Affidavit



## CBOGUY (Apr 15, 2019)

Folks ,what do you do to stop investors/ flippers from using your Homeowners affidavits?

What steps do you use to verify if an owner can use the affidavit?

Thanks,
Bird Dog


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 16, 2019)

Would that be a "authorization on behalf of the HO" of which you speak?
Is title still held by the HO or is this a condition of the title transfer?


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 18, 2019)

We use the county assessors info or real estate contract to verify. We print and file with permit. State here only allows the owner a permit on the home they actually live in the rest are treated as rentals and require licensed contractor to do the work. Our state law only allows the owner 1 permit in 12 months and if building a new home has to own for 2 yrs before they can sale other wise needs contractor.


----------



## ICE (Apr 18, 2019)

my250r11 said:


> We use the county assessors info or real estate contract to verify. We print and file with permit. State here only allows the owner a permit on the home they actually live in the rest are treated as rentals and require licensed contractor to do the work. Our state law only allows the owner 1 permit in 12 months and if building a new home has to own for 2 yrs before they can sale other wise needs contractor.



We do it sorta like that....except for the research.....your word and a drivers license is verification aplenty.
Have you ever eaten too many Good & Plenty?

People lie.....a lot.  I see for sale signs before the work is completed.  A guy driving an 850i says he will live in the currently vacant house.  His shoes cost more than the new windows.

Affidavits aren’t much good. There’s nobody to police this.  I have written corrections to hire a licensed contractor and been overruled each and every time.  They get a sour attitude, “Are you calling me a liar?”  “That realtor's sign was there just to drum up some leads”.

I'm not sure whom this bit of law is supposed to benefit other than contractors.  It's like we made it illegal to stick up banks to keep the insider trader's money safe.

Some would say this is to protect potential owners......that will be the next layer of liar.....and protected from what?  Is there a big difference in outcomes if Flipper did it?  I inspect them all the same.....take no prisoners


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 19, 2019)

ICE said:


> I inspect them all the same....



I do this anyway, and some people lie. The previous BO put the office under a microscope from the State, so we do our best to stick to the letter of the law. 

Personally don't care who does the work I make sure its safe and compliant .


----------

